# Chihuahua peeing in the Apartment!!!



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

My fiance and i (& of course Dallas lol ) recently got an apartment. In the beginning , things were great...................then Dallas started peeing in the apartment. At first we thought it was him adjusting to the new place, but........ITS BEEN 3 MONTHS! and It's starting to mess with the floor and we don't have the money to replace the floor. We don't want to have to re-home him but we feel like we have no choice as money is tight right now since i'm not working at the moment. PLease help us so we can keep our furbaby!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Can you train him with potty pads? Mine use them and it is very easy to train them to use them since they are so easy for them to get to. I'd hate to see you rehome. Maybe something is wrong or is bothering him so he feels like he needs to mark?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't think it's right to rehome your dog because of this. It can surely be corrected. Time to go back to the basics. Dallas needs to be crate trained all over again. He needs a large crate or pen with potty pads or a litter box inside. He needs to be praised highly with a tasty treat every time he relieves himself in the desired area. He should not have free roam of the house whatsoever without supervision.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I second this info. When he has no choice where to 'go' he'll do better. When he is loose, he is on leash with you watching him. You should use an enzematic cleaner to clean the areas, or else, he'll go back to those areas. The other solution is to have him wear a 'belly band' which of course will catch his marking. Is he neutered?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

susan davis said:


> I second this info. When he has no choice where to 'go' he'll do better. When he is loose, he is on leash with you watching him. You should use an enzematic cleaner to clean the areas, or else, he'll go back to those areas. The other solution is to have him wear a 'belly band' which of course will catch his marking. Is he neutered?



Good point on the belly band. I forget about those. He'll certainly get a wake up call once he goes to do his business with one of these things on lol! Then the next time she can catch him wanting to go potty, stop him immediately, remove the band and place him in his potty place, then praise once he's done his business and repeat accordingly.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree with all the advice given so far, you need to go back to square one with potty training as if he was a puppy and he shouldn't have any freedom to walk around the house unsupervised until he's trained again. I had to do this with my Rocky when I adopted him (he marked a lot!) and it didn't take too long. I'd also hate to see you rehome your chi for something that can be worked on. :/ Good luck!


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We are going to try a new food and i will be letting him out every hour on the hour to see if that helps. Yes he is neutered and he is crate trained as he sleeps in a crate at night. He has his own room. We have been thinking of getting him a belly band.Also, while we were away this weekend, he stayed at my fiance's mother's house and he had zero accidents !. Progress!!!!!!:coolwink:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds as if he is 'marking' the new apartment. Get a belly band pronto. Also if there are rugs down, have them cleaned with an enzyematic cleaner. If they are wood, I don't know if the stuff will work? I would not leave this dog out of his kennel, unless he is tied to you. You CAN NOT trust him. Every time he 'goes' in the house he is rewarded! Make it impossible for him to do that.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You will also have to clean every place he has peed in the past really thoroughly with an enzymatic cleaner. The merest hint of his own urine will encourage him to go in that area again, and dogs have really good noses


----------



## Littleface (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree with all the above advice! Consistency is key. Don't give up and I am sure your little one will catch on what is expected of him  Good luck and let us know how he is progressing


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Wonder if he's 'marking over' where a previous dog marked? Does he have favorite spots to go? I highly recommend trying a belly band. I was at the end of my rope when we got Mickey. I used a band without a liner (so he would give himself a wet belly). He made the connection, only wet it twice and very soon was potty reliable. Good luck!


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

Any time "something" bothers sensitive Joey he pee's somewhere. He has great respect for a spray bottle of vinegar and water. As soon as he sees it he puts his leg down and goes out the back door. The vinegar also gets rid of the urine smell from both cats and dogs and it's completely harmless to pets.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Another example of every dog being different! What might be harsh for some is the ideal solution for another. Some might not understand they are doing wrong, but others sure do. Just like kids! I think dogs are easier to train since I'm the smarter one. (I hope LOL)


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

UPDATE : Dallas has been staying dry all night with no accidents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Also, he has been going on the pads!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

/Whee!!! Whoa!!! Great news!!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah for Dallas!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chihuahua Mommy said:


> UPDATE : Dallas has been staying dry all night with no accidents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Chihuahua Mommy said:


> Also, he has been going on the pads!


Yay that's great news! Glad to hear things are improving.


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

That awesome to hear! I can't wait till my pup fully goes on the pads! She still has some accidents.


----------

